# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Mesotherapie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Mesotherapie anti aging, tegen huidverslapping (mesotherapy) 

Naar mate we ouder worden, is ons lichaam steeds minder goed in staat om 
hyaluronzuur aan te maken. Om die reden is het een logische keuze om de matrix van onze huid te herstellen met hyaluronzuur d.m.v. mesotherapie. Door het toedienen van hyaluronzuur wordt niet alleen deze matrix hersteld (herstel vochtbalans), maar krijgt de huid tevens meer volume.

Esthetische mesotherapie voor huidverjonging wordt specifiek toegepast voor het gelaat, hals en decolleté. Hierbij wordt door middel van zeer oppervlakkige injecties een combinatie van hyaluronzuur en een mix van exact gedoseerde vitaminen, mineralen, aminozuren, nucleïnezuren en co-enzymen toegediend. Mesotherapie verbetert hierdoor plaatselijk de bloedcirculatie. De huid wordt strakker, stralender en oppervlakkige rimpels vervagen. 

Door het toedienen van het lichaamseigen hyaluronzuur (AcHyal) vormt mesothrapie op deze manier de meest natuurlijke vorm van anti-aging en is het raadzaam om er zo vroeg mogelijk mee te beginnen. 

(bron: bogar.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Mesotherapie is een ‘anti-verouderings’ behandeling die uw huid in een betere conditie brengt waardoor deze weer zal stralen. 
De meest geschikte plaatsen om mesotherapie toe te passen zijn uw gezicht, hals, buik, benen en dijen. 
Begint u met mesotherapie op jonge(re) leeftijd dan behoudt u langer een fris en jeugdig uiterlijk en blijft uw huid veerkrachtig. 
Heeft u echter al last van cellulitis, plaatselijke vetophopingen, fijne rimpels of een droge of ruwe huid dan kan mesotherapie u een grote dienst bewijzen. Ongeveer acht tot tien behandelingen kunnen de klok van uw huid met jaren terugdraaien. 

De behandeling bestaat uit het vlak onder de huid inspuiten van actieve stoffen. Dit is een mengeling van hyaluronzuur, vitamines, minerale zouten, coënzymen en nucleïnezuren. 
De combinatie waarin de stoffen gebruikt worden is zo gekozen dat deze uw huid kracht geven om zichzelf te vernieuwen en te verjongen. De arts of huidtherapeut voert de behandeling uit met een injectiepistool met een naaldje van slechts 0,3 mm. Dit voelt u nauwelijks en mocht u er wat last van hebben dan kan de huid verdoofd worden met een créme.

Specifieke risico’s van deze behandeling zijn blauwe plekjes, een rode huid, allergische reactie en infectie. 

(bron: plastische-chirurgie-wijzer.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

MESOTHERAPIE 

Klinkt nieuw, die Mesotherapie?!
Dat is het niet. In 1952 ontwikkelde de Franse arts dr. Michel Pistor deze therapie voor behandeling van pijn en sportblessures. Dit om op de pijn of blessure de werkstoffen direct op de goede plaats te krijgen. De laatste jaren wordt mesotherapie steeds meer gebruikt voor cosmetische behandeling

Hoe gaat het in z’n werk?
Er worden een aantal zeer oppervlakkige prikjes in de huid gegeven door middel van een geavanceerd pistooltje met een heel fijn naaldje met speciale vloeistof. Het is de combinatie van die prikjes en de werkstoffen die een goed resultaat geven. De behandeling is niet geheel pijnloos, maar prima te verdragen. Na de behandeling mag er een uur niets op het behandelde gebied worden aangebracht, men moet koelen met een coolpack.

Wat zit er eigenlijk in? 
Natuurlijke werkstoffen, de basisstof is hyaluronzuur. Dit is een lichaamseigen stof die zorgt voor soepelheid en vocht vasthoudt in de huid. In deze basisstof kunnen vitaminen, als vitamine A,C en E, mineralen, aminozuren, en antioxidanten worden toegevoegd.

Waarom mesotherapie het laten doen?
Mesotherapie zorgt dat de stofwisselingsproces in de huid worden activeerd en hierdoor kan dus verouderingsverschijnselen worden behandeld. Het samenklonteren van collageen wordt bijvoorbeeld ongedaan gemaakt. Dat is weer goed voor de egaliteit van de onderste huidlagen waardoor de huid nieuwe veerkracht en elasticiteit (terug) krijgt.

Ik heb een aantal flink diepe rimpels, een paar prikjes en die rimpels zijn zeker weg?
Nee, zo werkt het niet. Echt diepe rimpels kunnen met deze techniek niet opgevuld of weggehaald worden. Het gaat om een gladtrekkend en verfrissend effect. Mesotherapie kan heel mooi rondom de ogen en rond de mond worden gebruikt. Ook kunnen de schadelijke gevolgen van roken, luchtvervuiling en zonlicht worden aangepakt. Daarnaast is het een goed middel voor de behandeling van droge en ruwe huid

Waneer kan ik er het beste mee beginnen? 
Wie de huid lang in goede conditie wil houden, kan het beste preventief beginnen tussen de 35 en 40 jaar. Het is heel geschikt om de nog jonge huid in een betere kwaliteit te brengen en de oudere zijn elasticiteit terug te geven.

Hoelang gaat dit duren?
Een behandeling voor het gezicht duurt ongeveer twintig minuten, maar moet wel eens in de vier tot zes weken worden herhaald. Bij voorkeur in een sessie van acht keer. Het beste is om dan na drie maanden nog eens terug te komen, dan na een half jaar. Uiteindelijk hoeft men maar een behandeling per jaar te ondergaan.

HUIDspecialist® zijn de enige in de hele schoonheidsbranche die verzekerd zijn voor het geven van mesotherapie.
Dus let op het logo van de HUIDspecialist®!

En de kosten? 
Een behandeling komt gemiddeld op € 150,- 

Waar moet ik zijn? De behandeling kan plaatsvinden door Huidspecialisten. De voorwaarde hiervoor dat ze werken met natuurlijke stoffen, deskundig en bekwaam zijn in de toepassing van de techniek.


(bron: huidmagazine.nl)

----------


## corine duijn

Ik heb mijn eerste behandeling met mesotherapie gehad bij een beauty salon. Er werd mij verteld dat ik ongeveer 6 behandelingen nodig heb, en dat mijn gezicht er weer een stuk strakker en stralender uit zal gaan zien. Vond de behandeling wel tegenvallen.. een uur lang gaat er om de cm een naaldje naar binnen met de benodigde vitamines. Aangezien het ook gelijk ging bloeden vraag ik me ook af of die vitamines niet gelijk weer naar buiten komen... Heeft iemand anders hier ervaring mee? Schijnt dat je na drie behandelingen resultaat gaat zien. Gr. Corine

----------

